# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس asp.net در شرکت ایریسا (اصفهان)

## علی ارجمندی

شركت بين المللي مهندسي سيستم ها و اتوماسيون (ايريسا) جهت اجرای یکی از پروژه‌های خود نیازمند جذب کارشناس کامپیوتر (آقا) با توانمندی‌های زیر می‌باشد.


·      رشته تحصیلی  کامپیوتر مقطع کارشناسی یا کارشاسی ارشد

·       دارای حداقل 2 سال سابقه کار مفید بر روی پروژه‌های وب

·       مسلط به برنامه‌نویسی تحت وب

·       مسلط به تکنولوژی .net و زبان برنامه‌نویسی C#‎‎‎

·       مسلط به تکنولوژی   Web Form

·       مسلط به زبان  javascript و jquery 

·       مسلط به زبان HTML و Css

·       مسلط به بانک اطلاعاتی Ms Sql Server و My Sql

·       توانایی مستندسازی



از واجدين شرايط ساکن اصفهان و حومه درخواست مي گردد که رزومه شخصی , تحصیلی و کاری خود را همراه فرم تکمیل شده در ذیل حداكثر تا تاريخ 1  اردیبهشت 1394  به آدرس   info-nis@irisaco.com ارسال نمايند.


http://www.irisaco.com/irisa/index.p...11-13-06-01-07

----------

